# So, they want to publish my photos?



## altitude604 (Jan 17, 2011)

I recieved and e-mail this morning from Tayyareci Galeri saying they would like to publish (with my credit and permission) a couple of my Turkiye Air Force photos that I've taken here in Goose Bay.

Just wondering if there's any precautions I should take, hints, legal stuff I should know before sending any hi-res copies to them?

Overall, I'm pretty stoked as this is the first time I've recieved such a request.


----------



## orljustin (Jan 17, 2011)

Get the payment first, send only large enough to cover the specified usage.  Include a licensing contract in the zip file.


----------



## Formatted (Jan 17, 2011)

orljustin said:


> Get the payment first, send only large enough to cover the specified usage.  Include a licensing contract in the zip file.



And make sure you do get paid. Having your photos printed isn't enough to merit driving some poor photographer out of business. Most magazines these days just contact amateurs offer to print there photos and don't bother to pay them. So make sure you do ask them to pay you, otherwise you will driving out proffesionals because there not willing to work for free.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 17, 2011)

Uh, from what I can tell, the site is just a niche gallery of airplane pics. They don't appear to be selling them, or publishing them in any way different than adding your images to a Flickr Group. I wouldn't be concerned about legal issues, or payment, as long as you realise you are just sharing photos to a niche group, and that they are at least crediting you as the author. What more can you ask for from a "fan page"?


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 17, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Uh, from what I can tell, the site is just a niche gallery of airplane pics. They don't appear to be selling them, or publishing them in any way different than adding your images to a Flickr Group. I wouldn't be concerned about legal issues, or payment, as long as you realise you are just sharing photos to a niche group, and that they are at least crediting you as the author. What more can you ask for from a "fan page"?


 
yeah, it is a niche site but they sell calendars etc from the site too.

i'm mainly just happy to get credit and recognized for what i do. 

just wanted to make sure that there wasn't anything i should be aware of to protect my images when submitting them to these folks.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 17, 2011)

altitude604 said:


> yeah, it is a niche site but they sell calendars etc from the site too.
> 
> i'm mainly just happy to get credit and recognized for what i do.


 
Sorry to say, but this is the type of attitude that is pretty much hurting the photography world as a whole.  If it was just a display site, sure, whatever.  But if they are using your images for profit (ie selling calendars) than you should be paid.

Companies like this will go around and find people on flickr or other photo sharing sites and essentially get free images to use because people are "happy with only getting credit".  Saves them money from having to pay for images, and hurting working photographers as a whole.

While the digital photo world has changed how and who takes pictures, it has alot of negatives (no pun intended, well, kinda, not really).  

I know, if you are a working pro with quality work, then you shouldnt be worried about adhoc things like this, but again, this is what hurts the industry as a whole.

:meh:


----------



## ghache (Jan 17, 2011)

If you value your work, The "Rather get published than nothing" doesnt work.
Especially if they will be making money on your head.

I wouldnt mind giving away pictures for non lucrative organisation that i care for but anything else, they will pay or they get nothing.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 17, 2011)

ghache said:


> I wouldnt mind giving away pictures for non lucrative organisation that i care for but anything else, they will pay or they get nothing.


 
Payment can be in many ways.

I took a chance a few months ago and did some free work for a friend's band.   I shot live shots of them and gave them a usage right to only display on facebook and social media, not to be used for albums or flyers.  If they wanted use for anything that brings them in actual money, we rediscuss.   They were cool with that.

So the images went up, and thanks for the power of liking on facebook, made the rounds to a few people.  Last week, I get a call from another band, who saw my images, and wanted me to shoot for them this past weekend.  

So yeah, payment can be in different ways, but it has to be a planned thing.  Just getting exposure is not enough IMO.


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 17, 2011)

I see what you mean. There's a lot of similarities to the DJ'ng business. A lot of n00bs that'll play out just for recognition and only play pirated MP3s and hurting those of us that pay for tunes and try to make some money at it. I'm going to be discussing compensation from them should any of my shots be used for a Calendar or anything like that.

These folks contacted me through jetphotos.net where I submit a lot of spotting photos so I'm kind of hoping that this leads to more interest in my material.

This is just helps my motivation to try harder to sell some of my work since now I can figure out who and where to market it to.


----------



## orljustin (Jan 17, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > I took a chance a few months ago and did some free work for a friend's band.   I shot live shots of them and gave them a usage right to only display on facebook and social media, not to be used for albums or flyers.  If they wanted use for anything that brings them in actual money, we rediscuss.   They were cool with that.
> ...


----------



## orljustin (Jan 17, 2011)

altitude604 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > i'm mainly just happy to get credit and recognized for what i do.
> ...


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 17, 2011)

orljustin said:


> Yeah, I bet you're so booked with free shoots you can't take a breath!


 
Actually, I'm pretty new on the live show scene here in town.  Been trying to somewhat crack the scene.

I've done 2 free shows and 4 paid shows.  So my ratio is not too bad.  

Thankfully, I'm not overbooked for free shoots.  Too bad I don't have any lined up in the next little while, I really love concert shooting.  Hopefully the paid shots I did this past weekend will lead to more work, but we'll see.


----------

